# Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?



## Watertouch (12. Februar 2015)

*Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Hallo Leute!
Leider musste ich mein Büro räumen (aus privaten gründen ^^) und musste meinen PC im Wohnzimmer aufstellen. Meine Freundin stört sich aber immer an der Lautstärke des PCs also möchte ich ihr einen Gefallen tun und meinen PC auf komplett passiven betrieb umstellen.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Gibts ne Möglichkeit meine 780 Ti komplett passiv zu kühlen? Also nicht semi-passiv sondern komplett?
Das es bei der CPU geht ist mir ja klar also ein paar empfehlungen? Es handelt sich um einen Xeon E3 1231v3. Außerdem:
Gibts ein gutes Passives Netzteil mit ca 500 Watt?
Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge. ^^
Liebe Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## Die_Himbeere (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Komplett Passiv kannst du bei High-End Hardware fast vergessen. Zumindest ein kleiner Luftstrom sollte vorhanden sein.
Es gibt viele Lüfter die man bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen nutzen kann, diese sollten auch sehr leise sein während dem Betrieb. 
Passive Netzteile gibt es und das funktioniert auch noch recht gut, da gibts aber Leute die sich damit besser auskennen wie ich^^ 
Ich würde Dir zu großen, langsam drehenden Lüftern raten.

MfG


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Gerade  Netzteil und CPU werden nicht passiv sein müssen, da gibt es super gute und leise (aktive) Varianten. [Be quiet! Straight Power E10, z.B.]
Und allgemein würde ich auf keine aktive Kühlung verzichten, sie tut der Hardware unglaublich gut. Hast du dagegen schon überlegt dir eine WaKü zuzulegen? Also keine AiO^^


----------



## BenGun_ (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Richtige Wakü einbauen. 
Mein PC steht mittlerweile auch im Wohnzimmer und man sieht nur an der Power LED das er an ist.


----------



## mannefix (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

CPU gibts was von Zalman (Nofan heißt die Fa. jetzt)
NT gibts was im März von enermax (andere haben Spulenfiepen)
GPU selber basteln. Vielleicht einen Kühler kaufen und und mit Heatpipes erweitern (kann man einzeln kaufen).
Mit Lüftern wirds allerdings auch unhörbar (Eloop B12-1).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Hier wurde sowas mal beschrieben mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...lett-passiv-gekuehlt-die-temperaturfrage.html


----------



## Watertouch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Ich hab mich schon häufig gefragt warum kein Hersteller mal extreme Passiv kühler bringt die das halbe gehäuse einnehmen  das wäre nämlich perfekt


----------



## gorgeous188 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Habe meinen PC gerößtenteils passiv gekühlt. Zwei BeQuiet SilentWings2 arbeiten im Desktop-Betrieb auf 5V. Netzteil ist ein BeQuiet StraightPower E10 500 Watt. Grafikkarte ist eine Asus Strix, die unter 65 Grad GPU-Temperatur ebenfalls passiv kühlt. Die Daten-HDD wird zum Glück von Windows gestoppt, ich habe gleich 5min einstellt.
Das Highlight ist aber der CPU-Kühler: ein Zalman FX-100 Cube. Auch komplett passiv und bei mir sogar auch ohne Verkleidung. Sitzt halt direkt unter einem der Lüfter für minimalen Luftzug, aber das war es auch. Selbst nach 50min Prime95 SmallFFTs bei nur 5V auf den zwei Lüftern kommt der Prozessor nicht an die 60 Grad Marke.
Fassen wir zusammen: zwei SilentWings2 auf 5V und das Netzteil sind die einzigen Geräuschquellen.
Und bevor die Frage aufkommt: das Gehäuse ist komplett ungedämmt.


----------



## BenGun_ (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon häufig gefragt warum kein Hersteller mal extreme Passiv kühler bringt die das halbe gehäuse einnehmen  das wäre nämlich perfekt



*** fanless CPU cooler dissipates 100W - The Tech Report[/url]


----------



## gorgeous188 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Dieser Kühler bedeckt nicht nur den obersten PCIe1x Slot sondern auch noch den PCIe16x Slot darunter:
http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2013/03/zalman-fx100-cube-review/fx100-10b.jpg
Passive Kühlung in allen Ehren, aber nicht so, dass man auch noch den oberen PCI16x Slot verliert.


----------



## Watertouch (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Hmm das sieht eigentlich sehr vielversprechend aus aber aus Testzwecken habe ich mal die Lüfter der CPU und Grafikkarten Kühlung angehalten und tatsächlich ist der Yate Loon Lüfter in meinem NEX 650G1 verantwortlich für sämtliche geräusche.

Wäre sowas empfehlenswert?
520 Watt Seasonic Platinum Series Fanless Modular 80+ Platin


----------



## Adi1 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Du könntest auch dieses nehmen 46902 - 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold.

Das hörst Du auch nicht.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Das E10 soll bei niedriger Last sogar noch leiser sein.

Der Xeon lässt sich mit undervolting und einem Brocken 2 auch wunderbar semipassiv betreiben. Für die GPU gibts sicher auch sowas wie den Morpheus oder eben einen Arctic, die sind auch sehr leise.


----------



## Watertouch (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Das E10 soll bei niedriger Last sogar noch leiser sein.
> 
> Der Xeon lässt sich mit undervolting und einem Brocken 2 auch wunderbar semipassiv betreiben. Für die GPU gibts sicher auch sowas wie den Morpheus oder eben einen Arctic, die sind auch sehr leise.


Also zu dem Morpheus: Welche Lüfter sollte ich verwenden?


----------



## Abductee (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Alternativ könntest du auch die 780Ti verkaufen und eine 970 kaufen, viele Modelle laufen da im Leerlauf komplett passiv.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Wobei dieser passive Kram irgendwie nicht so geil ist.

Ich würde für den Morpheus gute 3 Pin Lüfter nehmen und ne ordentliche Lüftersteuerung. 4 Pin neigen zum klackern, kannst natürlich probieren ob das mit Noiseblocker Eloops oder so für dich leise genug ist.


----------



## Abductee (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Das Optimale ist der passive Modus sicher nicht, da geb ich dir absolut recht.

Der Morpheus-Umbau ~70€ ist aber auch nicht billig, da würd ich mir das schon überlegen gleich eine neue Karte zu kaufen.
Die Lüftersteuerung lässt sich ja auch dahingehend anpassen das die Lüfter im Leerlauf auf der Minimumdrehzahl laufen.

Was ist das eigentlich für eine 780Ti? Ist der Lüfter so laut?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Gibt ja auch noch sowas:
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV (DCACO-V800001-GBA01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DeXtar3000 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Also normalerweise sollte man doch mit einer guten Luftkühlung auskommen. 2 Gehäuselüfter, einen guten CPU Kühler, und einen Modkühler für die GraKa.
So einen Kombination sollte im Idle nicht zu hören sein und sobald gespielt wird, ist die Lautstärke doch eh größer als das Betriebsgeräusch des Rechners. Hab bei mir 6 Lüfter verbaut via PWM geregelt und man vernimmt im Idle nur ein leichtes surren. Wenn ich Zocke wirds dann schonmal ein Rauschen, aber das wars (Wohnzimmer PC). Den einzigen Störfaktor, meine Grafikkarte, hab ich beseitigt, indem ich andere Lüfter drauf gesetzt habe.


----------



## Watertouch (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das Optimale ist der passive Modus sicher nicht, da geb ich dir absolut recht.
> 
> Der Morpheus-Umbau ~70€ ist aber auch nicht billig, da würd ich mir das schon überlegen gleich eine neue Karte zu kaufen.
> Die Lüftersteuerung lässt sich ja auch dahingehend anpassen das die Lüfter im Leerlauf auf der Minimumdrehzahl laufen.
> ...


Es ist eine von Gigabyte. Also Non Reference. Das Problem ist das sie bei Auslastung gerne mal 100°C erreicht bei voller Lüftergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Abductee (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Da stimmt aber was nicht, der Gigabyte-Kühler sollte die Karte locker unter 80°C halten können.
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition im Test


----------



## DeXtar3000 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Es ist eine von Gigabyte. Also Non Reference. Das Problem ist das sie bei Auslastung gerne mal 100°C erreicht bei voller Lüftergeschwindigkeit.



Das ist aber ungewöhnlich, was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn? Sind Lüfter installiert?


----------



## Watertouch (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



DeXtar3000 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ungewöhnlich, was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn? Sind Lüfter installiert?


Ich habe ein AeroCool Xpredator X3 Avenger, 2x Corsair SP120 in der Front und einen auf der Rückseite.


----------



## DeXtar3000 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Vllt solltest du einen Unten am Boden (blasend), einen unter den Deckel, über den Ram Riegeln (Saugend) und den letzten da lassen wo er ist (Saugend). Dann Zirkuliert es vllt besser und die GraKa wird besser gekühlt und leiser (darum gehts hier ja  ) BTW schickes Gehäuse!

PS: Zieht dein Netzteil Luft aus dem Gehäuse oder von Außen? Besser wäre von Außen.


----------



## Watertouch (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



DeXtar3000 schrieb:


> Vllt solltest du einen Unten am Boden (blasend), einen unter den Deckel, über den Ram Riegeln (Saugend) und den letzten da lassen wo er ist (Saugend). Dann Zirkuliert es vllt besser und die GraKa wird besser gekühlt und leiser (darum gehts hier ja  ) BTW schickes Gehäuse!
> 
> PS: Zieht dein Netzteil Luft aus dem Gehäuse oder von Außen? Besser wäre von Außen.


Hab alles so gemacht wie du gesagt hast, jetzt geht die Temperatur aber immernoch bis 92°C hoch. Immerhin nurnoch bei 80% Geschwindigkeit.
Ich habe die Karte jetzt auf 700MHz runtergetaktet und ein paar mV Spannung herausgenommen. Jetzt habe ich 84°C bei 50% Geschwindigkeit. Es kann aber doch nicht sein das ich die Karte heruntertakten muss damit sie sich nicht selbst zerstört?!?!


----------



## BenGun_ (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Dann stimmt was nicht mit dem Kontakt Kühler zur Karte, warscheinlich total schlechte Wärmeleitpastenverteilung.


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Das E10 soll bei niedriger Last sogar noch leiser sein.



Ich sehe an meinem E10, dass sich der Lüfter wirklich extremst langsam dreht, da kann er gleich ganz stehen bleiben, weil ich denke nicht dass bei diesem lächerlichen Speed, iwas an Kühlleistung entsteht. (190 RPM)
Diese 3 Umdrehungen pro Sekunde sind natürlich absolut unhörbar, hinzu kommt noch, dass der Lüfter selbst ja nicht von schlechten Eltern ist.
Be quiet! Straight Power 10 500 Watt im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Zwischen sehr langsam und gar nicht ist immernoch ein großer Unterschied und ich bin froh dass be quiet diesen halb passiven Mist nicht mitmacht.


----------



## DeXtar3000 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Hab alles so gemacht wie du gesagt hast, jetzt geht die Temperatur aber immernoch bis 92°C hoch. Immerhin nurnoch bei 80% Geschwindigkeit.
> Ich habe die Karte jetzt auf 700MHz runtergetaktet und ein paar mV Spannung herausgenommen. Jetzt habe ich 84°C bei 50% Geschwindigkeit. Es kann aber doch nicht sein das ich die Karte heruntertakten muss damit sie sich nicht selbst zerstört?!?!



Ich tippe auch auf fehlende, oder schlecht verteilte WLP, das ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich... Deine Gehäuselüfter drehen bei Last aber auch schneller als 800rpm? Nicht das dein Mainboard die nicht regelt...


----------



## Watertouch (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



DeXtar3000 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auch auf fehlende, oder schlecht verteilte WLP, das ist schon sehr ungewöhnlich... Deine Gehäuselüfter drehen bei Last aber auch schneller als 800rpm? Nicht das dein Mainboard die nicht regelt...


Die Gehäuselüfter laufen bei 1350 rpm. Also Stock Speed. Aber sind die in den Fabriken denn so schluderig das die einfach die WLP vergessen? 
edit:
Also wenn ich die WLP wechseln sollte, kann ich Cooler Master V1 ic Value benutzen? Die habe ich nämlich noch da


----------



## BenGun_ (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Jede neue WLP ist bestimmt besser als das was da im Moment drauf ist.


----------



## DeXtar3000 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Hab kürzlich bei meiner auch die WLP gewechselt. Hab die Arctic Cooling MX-4 benutzt, hat geholfen  Denk aber daran, dass das WLP wechseln evtl. mit einem Garantieverlust einhergeht. Ansonsten sollte die Cooler Master bestimmt nicht schlechter sein als andere auch, Wir reden hier von Leistungsunterschieden um die 5-8°C. Nutella geht ja anscheinend auch


----------



## DeXtar3000 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Mich würde noch interessieren, wann die Karte solche Temperaturen erreicht. Beim normalen spielen oder beim Leistungstest (Furmark, Kombuster, etc.)?


----------



## Watertouch (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



DeXtar3000 schrieb:


> Mich würde noch interessieren, wann die Karte solche Temperaturen erreicht. Beim normalen spielen oder beim Leistungstest (Furmark, Kombuster, etc.)?


Bei Far Cry 4 mit 1440p DSR.


----------



## DeXtar3000 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Hier im Forum gibt es ja auch Anleitungen zu dem Thema WLP wechseln. Bei den Meißten hat es viel gebracht. Wenn dir die Garantie egal ist, oder sie schon abgelaufen ist, würde ich es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Nur bleibt dann die Frage zu klären ob dein Problem mit der Lautstärke dadurch generell gelöst ist. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass die GraKa die Hauptursache für deinen lauten PC ist. Evtl. könnte man gleich einen Twin Turbo 3 Kühler montieren. Hatte den Twin Turbo 2, der war unter Last kaum zu hören.


----------



## Watertouch (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



DeXtar3000 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum gibt es ja auch Anleitungen zu dem Thema WLP wechseln. Bei den Meißten hat es viel gebracht. Wenn dir die Garantie egal ist, oder sie schon abgelaufen ist, würde ich es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. Nur bleibt dann die Frage zu klären ob dein Problem mit der Lautstärke dadurch generell gelöst ist. Allerdings gehe ich davon aus, dass die GraKa die Hauptursache für deinen lauten PC ist. Evtl. könnte man gleich einen Twin Turbo 3 Kühler montieren. Hatte den Twin Turbo 2, der war unter Last kaum zu hören.


Ja die WLP habe ich jetzt gewechselt allerdings geändert hat sich nichts.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Sehr komisch.
In den Tests zu der Karte ging die nie über 80°C.

Alternativ zum Morpheus könntest du aber auch nur zwei neue Lüfter verbauen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...r-tauschen-gegen-pwm-luefter.html#post7179209


----------



## Watertouch (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Allerdings habe ich eine Gigabyte Karte und nicht eine MSI.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Ändert rein gar nichts am Konzept.
Originaler Kühlkörper, neue Lüfter.


----------



## DeXtar3000 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Sehr komisch.
> In den Tests zu der Karte ging die nie über 80°C.
> 
> Alternativ zum Morpheus könntest du aber auch nur zwei neue Lüfter verbauen.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...r-tauschen-gegen-pwm-luefter.html#post7179209



Das Thema hab ich erstellt, mein PC ist jetzt sehr leise! Das Vorgehen funktioniert eigentlich mit jeder Karte. Es ist trotzdem komisch das deine Karte derart heiß wird. Zeig doch mal ein Foto von deinem Innenleben wenns keinen Umstand macht. 90°C Is schon echt viel, kenn ich sonst nur von SLI Sandwiches.


----------



## Watertouch (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Ist das Bild jetzt hochgeladen? Ich hoffe es mal.  Meine Güte ist es frustrierend Bilder hier ins Forum hochzuladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S!lent dob (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Das der Nofan 100 den 1. PCi-16 Slot blockiert kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. 
Aber selbst wenn, Nofan hat reagiert und bietet eine 95W Version an die einen kleineren Durchmesser hat und eben 95W passiv kühlen kann.
Was die CPU angeht würde ich schätzen das alles bis zu einer 7790 bzw 260X passiv funktioniert. Wichtig ist halt ein Gehäuse das aussieht wie ein Schweizer Käse.

Bei mir dreht sich seid 2 Jahren kein Lüfter mehr und ich habe 0 Probleme, allerdings auch keine Highend Hardware.


----------



## Watertouch (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Eigentlich muss ich euch ja recht geben. Passiv ist einfach nicht das richtige. 
Ich hatte mir das dann so vorgestellt: 
Prolimatech Genesis,
Prolimatech MK26,
Ich brauch aber noch Lüftervorschläge. Am besten Weiß, Leise und 3x 140mm + 2x 120mm.
Zum netzteil: 400 Watt reichen nicht oder?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Für ne 780 Ti nicht, nein. Ein E10 mit 500W wäre super.


----------



## ratmal86 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Passiv kühlen warum?
Hol dir einen Dark Rock 3 oder ein U14S für die CPU. Auf die GPU kommt ein Peter II oder MK26. Dann noch ein paar Gehäuselüfter ala Silent Wings, Noctua, ...
Die Lüftern kannst du mit SpeedFan in Abhängigkeit der GPU-Temperatur laufen lassen. Beim zocken können die Lüfter aufdrehen. Das System wäre im 2D lautlos und im 3D würdest du ein leises Luftrauschen wahrnehmen.


----------



## DeXtar3000 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Ich sehe die Gehäuse Lüfter garnicht. Ich dachte du hast jetzt einen beim Netzteil, Unten und einen Oben im Deckel? Das würde meine ich schon helfen die Grafikkarte leiser zu stimmen.


----------



## Watertouch (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



DeXtar3000 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Gehäuse Lüfter garnicht. Ich dachte du hast jetzt einen beim Netzteil, Unten und einen Oben im Deckel? Das würde meine ich schon helfen die Grafikkarte leiser zu stimmen.


Es hat ja nicht wirklich was gebracht daswegen habe ich es aus ästhetischen Gründen wieder zurückgeschraubt.


----------



## DeXtar3000 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Es hat ja nicht wirklich was gebracht daswegen habe ich es aus ästhetischen Gründen wieder zurückgeschraubt.



Achso, Ich dachte das waren so 8-10°C. Fand das schon besser


----------



## Watertouch (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Okay Übeltäter lokalisiert! Habe jetzt mal wirklich gute (?) WLP aufgetragen (MX-4) und die Temperaturen haben sich weitesgehend eingependelt. Jetzt liegt die Max. Temp. bei 80°C und mindest. Temp bei 33°C.


----------



## Watertouch (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*

Aber jetzt mal ne theoretische frage: ab wie viel wäre eine Custom Wasserkühlung für CPU+GPU möglich? Und vorallem gibts da nen Anfänger Guide?


----------



## DeXtar3000 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Passive Kühlung CPU+GPU?*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal ne theoretische frage: ab wie viel wäre eine Custom Wasserkühlung für CPU+GPU möglich? Und vorallem gibts da nen Anfänger Guide?



Schön das die WLP was gebracht hat, benutze selber die MX-4. Das es jedoch so einen großen Unterschied gibt zwischen den WLPs...

Ich denke mit ca. 400€ bist du bei einer WaKü dabei, Anleitungen gibt es bei Youtube oder beim Hersteller direkt. Ich denke hier im Forum wirst du auch fündig.


----------

